# Pax vs parked car. What would you do?



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

You approach your pax's destination on a dark, quiet street. It's after 1:00 am on a weeknight. Before you come to a complete stop, your pax already has the door open and is exiting the car. Because your pax has had a bit too much to drink, she stumbles getting out and your door flies open and the sharp edge of your door strikes a parked car. There is damage to the parked car, but because your car door was fully opened when it struck the other car, you know there is little to no damage to your car. The only witness to this is your drunk pax who giggling, only says, "Oops!" before shutting your door and stumbling off, disappearing into the dark. You do not see what residence, if any she goes into.

The other car is a $40,000 newer model SUV and has damage like this:

(Not actual car)









Without revealing what I did about it, when it happened and what platform I was on at the time, I'm giving a scenario of a situation where something happened on a dark, quiet street with no traffic at the time. There's lots of high landscaping and over grown trees lining the street. It's a single lane road with cars parked on both sides. There is no damage to your car and there is very little chance any one saw this.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

End my trip, rate rider 1*, and stroll down the dark, quiet street scanning for onlookers. 

Don't judge me.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Leave a note with the riders address. 

It’s not your fault, but you never know if someone’s watching or recording so yea leave a note,


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> End my trip, rate rider 1*, and stroll down the dark, quiet street scanning for onlookers.
> 
> Don't judge me.


But wouldn't a 1 star trigger a "What went wrong?"response, and thereby put a time stamp on this "incident?"


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Doors are your fault. You are operating the vehicle. 

Ask me how I know this.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> But wouldn't a 1 star trigger a "What went wrong?"response, and thereby put a time stamp on this "incident?"


Since the ride itself is time stamped, I wouldn't worry about that. What would be funny is if the car that was dinged was actually the paxhole's. Hard to prove my guilt if there's no witnesses, nor damage to my car.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

2 key pro tips:

1) Lock Yo dam doors especially at night and especially after 1 am

2) don’t stop Yo ride next to another car, assume yo Pax is a complete moron and most are, especially at 1am

bonus tip) don’t start the ride until moron gets in yo Prius... why? incase yo ass needs to do a drive by cancel


----------



## Captainfantasitc SG8 (Jan 18, 2018)

DexNex said:


> Doors are your fault. You are operating the vehicle.
> 
> Ask me how I know this.


How do you know this?



Lissetti said:


> You approach your pax's destination on a dark, quiet street. It's after 1:00 am on a weeknight. Before you come to a complete stop, your pax already has the door open and is exiting the car. Because your pax has had a bit too much to drink, she stumbles getting out and your door flies open and the sharp edge of your door strikes a parked car. There is damage to the parked car, but because your car door was fully opened when it struck the other car, you know there is little to no damage to your car. The only witness to this is your drunk pax who giggling, only says, "Oops!" before shutting your door andstumbling off into the dark.
> 
> The other car is a $40,000 newer model SUV and has damage like this:
> 
> ...


I have done something really similar. Was on one of the queen Ann roads and trying to squeezs in into a very tiny spot. Scratched the shit out of the front bumper of the Lexus and my rear right door. Pax comes and sits inside. And we go our merry way.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Classified said:


> Leave a note with the riders address.
> 
> It's not your fault, but you never know if someone's watching or recording so yea leave a note,


This sounds like the best solution without any guilt. After all, it was the pax fault and u just happen to witness it. The pax should feel the responsibility to leave a note on the damaged car.

Cars parked on streets should expect some nicks and dents. It's the pitfalls of parking on public street....escpecially the tight narrow roads in Seattle.



mark_mark said:


> 2 key pro tips:
> 
> 1) Lock Yo dam doors especially at night and especially after 1 am
> 
> ...


I usually position my car with ample room for the doors to swing open if pax chooses to stretch the doors limits.



Lissetti said:


> You approach your pax's destination on a dark, quiet street. It's after 1:00 am on a weeknight. Before you come to a complete stop, your pax already has the door open and is exiting the car. Because your pax has had a bit too much to drink, she stumbles getting out and your door flies open and the sharp edge of your door strikes a parked car. There is damage to the parked car, but because your car door was fully opened when it struck the other car, you know there is little to no damage to your car. The only witness to this is your drunk pax who giggling, only says, "Oops!" before shutting your door andstumbling off into the dark.
> 
> The other car is a $40,000 newer model SUV and has damage like this:
> 
> ...


That's a pretty big damage for a door swinging open. Are u sure ur car didn't get any damage?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

mark_mark said:


> 2) don't stop Yo ride next to another car, assume yo Pax is a complete moron and most are, especially at 1am


As I said, the pax opened the door and started getting out before I had come to a complete stop. I was planning on stopping 20 feet further where it was wide open for her. I do not use child locks on people who have been drinking. If they need to lean out that door fast at a red light to vomit, then please do so.



freddieman said:


> That's a pretty big damage for a door swinging open. Are u sure ur car didn't get any damage?


That car in the picture was not the actual car. It was a dark SUV and the dent wasn't that deep. No, my car is surprisingly like a tank. Big heavy well built doors. Only evidence on my car is curls of paint gouged from the other car on the edge of my door, which I removed later with my bare hand.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

As an owner of a Darker 40 something SUV, personally, yeah I'd want your # or the PAX info.
Cameras...there are cameras everywhere now days. Nice cameras, with IR. I know, I have some. Did you drop @ a house? House could have cams, neighbor's house could have cams.

Sadly, if you report this to Uber, they're too dumb to react normally and will flag it as "You were in an accident" and probably suspend you, lol


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Risab1981 said:


> As an owner of a Darker 40 something SUV, personally, yeah I'd want your # or the PAX info.
> Cameras...there are cameras everywhere now days. Nice cameras, with IR. I know, I have some. Did you drop @ a house? House could have cams, neighbor's house could have cams.


In between houses with heavy shrubbery, landscaping, and trees lining the sidewalks and streets. Overgrown residential style street.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> In between houses with heavy shrubbery, landscaping, and trees lining the sidewalks and streets. Ballad residential style.


Risky. Someone's got video of your car entering/leaving the area...I'd go leave a note and have them call you. Just be careful with UBs, they will make a bigger deal than it needs to be. Figure out a way to get the victim in touch with the PAX, using -I found an item- or something...don't report damage, it will set shit off that doesn't need to be.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Risab1981 said:


> Risky. Someone's got video of your car entering/leaving the area...I'd go leave a note and have them call you. Just be careful with UBs, they will make a bigger deal than it needs to be. Figure out a way to get the victim in touch with the PAX, using -I found an item- or something...don't report damage, it will set shit off that doesn't need to be.


Understood, also this is a residential street, but a common route for Ants as well as locals to that district.


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

Classified said:


> Leave a note with the riders address. It's not your fault, but you never know if someone's watching or recording so yea leave a note,


Although I don't believe you are to *blame,* it *is* your fault. (Technically.) You were the driver, and you are responsible for what your pax do while in your car. However, any jury would likely fail to find you guilty of hit-and-run. I doubt any prosecutor would charge you, either.

More importantly, once the pax denies responsibility after being contacted by the victimized car owner, you are the only other person at the scene who could have known the pax's address. (Assuming the pickup address really is the pax's residence.) Fuber will be able to easily figure that out. You will appear guilty.

A dent that large might very well leave paint transfer. If the victim gets her insurance company to move quickly in taking samples of that paint transfer, you might be required to let them test your car for a match. At that point, you're sunk. Fuber would deactivate you for not reporting the accident.

Appearing to leave a note is smart, but don't leave the pax's address. Don't leave any address or identifying information. Don't write or print *anything.* Just scribble a doodle; that way no one can ever conclusively match it to any future attempt by you to replicate it in an insurance hearing.

But a better strategy is to not be seen examining both cars at all, and just drive off as if you were unaware of any damage done. Don't leave a note. Don't tell the pax she caused damage to both cars. Any camera recording will show that you behaved as if you had no idea your car door had hit the other car. Sometimes intent can be a significant factor in hit-and-run prosecutions. If you were seen to drive away without (apparently) realizing any physical contact had been made, intent will be extremely hard to prove.

Ethically, yes--you had the moral & legal obligation to leave a note with contact information. (The pax's name & address would be appropriate, as long as disclosing it doesn't violate the TOS.) If you were to go that way, start recording an immediate conversation with the pax: "Hey, [_softly_] I'm recording this and [_loudly_] you shouldn't have opened my car door before I had reached a safe place to stop and let you out. Look at that dent you caused in this person's car..." Get the pax talking so that she acknowledges her action caused the damage. Go for broke by asking her to write down her fone number for "the note I'm going to leave."


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Marco Solo said:


> It *is* your fault. You were the driver, and you are responsible for what your pax do while in your car.
> 
> More importantly, once the pax denies responsibility after being contacted by the victimized car owner, you are the only other person at the scene who could have known the pax's address. (Assuming the pickup address really is the pax's residence.) Fuber will be able to easily figure that out. You will appear guilty.
> 
> ...


My car is used. There's no paint transfer on my car at all. Also my car belonged to a woman with kids prior to me owning it. Inside the back door edges there are multiple chips of removed paint in multiple places where the door had struck multiple places in the past.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I can’t understand how is his fault ... is there any thing he could’ve done to avoid it? What is his fault exactly? Another person opened a car door while driving, not true? How is it drivers fault exactly???
Seems to me that we lack laws or regulations on this matter. Uber should be liable, because Uber gave him that pax!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Marco Solo said:


> More importantly, once the pax denies responsibility after being contacted by the victimized car owner, you are the only other person at the scene who could have known the pax's address. (Assuming the pickup address really is the pax's residence.) Fuber will be able to easily figure that out. You will appear guilty.


Pax was picked up at a dive bar. Then she stumbled off into the alley after getting out of the car. I never saw her approach any residence. There were some apartments down at the end of the alley as well as back doors to numerous houses lining the alley.

It was dark. She literally disappeared into the night.


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> My car is used. There's no paint transfer on my car at all. Also my car belonged to a woman with kids prior to me owning it. Inside the back door edges there are multiple chips of removed paint in multiple places where the door had struck multiple places in the past.


I'm not implying that a paint match would be conclusive. All it could do is give the insurance investigators an indication of what *type* of car with such paint was involved. It couldn't be used to determine that a *particular* car was the cause.

Just because there's no paint transfer from the other car onto your car, that doesn't rule out the possibility that your car left paint transfer on the other car.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> As I said, the pax opened the door and started getting out before I had come to a complete stop. I was planning on stopping 20 feet further where it was wide open for her. I do not use child locks on people who have been drinking. If they need to lean out that door fast at a red light to vomit, then please do so.
> 
> That car in the picture was not the actual car. It was a dark SUV and the dent wasn't that deep. No, my car is surprisingly like a tank. Big heavy well built doors. Only evidence on my car is curls of paint gouged from the other car on the edge of my door, which I removed with my bare hand.


So did u do one of these looks? ...


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I can't understand how is his fault ... is there any thing he could've done to avoid it? What is his fault exactly? Another person opened a car door while driving, not true?


I'm not casting blame, just playing Devil's Advocate, but sure--there were things she could have done to ensure such a thing couldn't happen:

Don't stop anywhere so close to other cars that your own doors can touch them.
Keep the rear doors locked until after stopping.

Tell the pax just ahead of arriving, "This place is dark & isolated. For your safety, please stay in the car after I stop. I want to quickly look around to be sure this is a safe location." I actually say this, and then shine the beam of my powerful (vaguely gun-shaped) flashlight around the car's immediate vicinity. This has frequently resulted in big tips.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Marco Solo said:


> I'm not implying that a paint match would be conclusive. All it could do is give the insurance investigators an indication of what *type* of car with such paint was involved. It couldn't be used to determine that a *particular* car was the cause.
> 
> Just because there's no paint transfer from the other car onto your car, that doesn't rule out the possibility that your car left paint transfer on the other car.


Toyota!!
​Boy those are rare as Uber/Lyft cars.
​


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Left my number... Karma is a B....

But I get why you did what you did.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Marco Solo said:


> Don't stop anywhere so close to other cars that your own doors can touch them.


I didn't stop the car next to the car. The girl opened the door as it was moving. Also I was pulling over to the side of the road to a spot 20 feet further. This is also one of those single lane roads with parked cars lining both sides of the street.



Skinny1 said:


> Left my number... Karma is a B....
> 
> But I get why you did what you did.


Also.......I never said what I did or what platform it was on.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Someone did this to my truck recently on the bumper and then tried to drive off...a Good Samaritan left me his number and the guys license plate number, as the driver was going to just drive off into the sunset.

Filed a police report and the guys insurance got tracked down. Good Karma ... I will always remember that and track down anyone just the same for someone else.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Soon as pax said oops it would be erased from my memory banks


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Skinny1 said:


> Left my number... Karma is a B....
> 
> But I get why you did what you did.


I like Karma Onion and cream cheese on my hotdog


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I didn't stop the car next to the car. The girl opened the door as it was moving. Also I was pulling over to the side of the road to a spot 20 feet further. This is also one of those single lane roads with parked cars lining both sides of the street.


Again, I was not casting blame. The commenter asked, in confusion, what you could have done...I answered with hypotheticals, based on cross-examinations by arbitrators and trial attorneys I have personally experienced, and observed.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> As I said, the pax opened the door and started getting out before I had come to a complete stop. I was planning on stopping 20 feet further where it was wide open for her. I do not use child locks on people who have been drinking. If they need to lean out that door fast at a red light to vomit, then please do so.
> 
> That car in the picture was not the actual car. It was a dark SUV and the dent wasn't that deep. No, my car is surprisingly like a tank. Big heavy well built doors. Only evidence on my car is curls of paint gouged from the other car on the edge of my door, which I removed with my bare hand.


I set my doors to only unlock when I put the car in park. A few pax act weird but I tell them

1. A guy tried to commit suicide in my uber once by opening the door and trying to jump out on the freeway (true story).

2. People will open their doors while I'm still driving or try to get in the car while I'm in motion, which is dangerous.

Does your new car have that option?



Skinny1 said:


> Someone did this to my truck recently on the bumper and then tried to drive off...a Good Samaritan left me his number and the guys license plate number, as the driver was going to just drive off into the sunset.
> 
> Filed a police report and the guys insurance got tracked down. Good Karma ... I will always remember that and track down anyone just the same for someone else.


About a month ago, I saw someone (drunk driver, I think) who had severely t-boned a parked new model mustang in Lower Queen Anne (near the queen anne beer hall where all those condos are). He was staggering around the mustang drunkenly in pure "oh shit" mode trying to 'rub out' some scratched paint, but the whole side was smashed in. (Why I think they were drunk, also they were staggering). I have footage of him on my dash cam in case he split. I doubt I'll ever use it, though. He seriously ****ed up that Mustang. Must have hit it going fast. I bet the owner of that mustang was pissed.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

K-pax said:


> I set my doors to only unlock when I put the car in park. A few pax act weird but I tell them
> 
> 1. A guy tried to commit suicide in my uber once by opening the door and trying to jump out on the freeway (true story).
> 
> ...


Prius programable power lock! Prius is my Jam


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Alas I just tested the locks in my Corolla. It has window locks but even with the door locks in place, I can reach over and manually open the door with the car in motion.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Alas I just tested the locks in my Corolla. It has window locks but even with the door locks in place, I can reach over and manually open the door with the car in motion.


That sucks. I love being able to program the locks that way. You wouldn't think it was an essential feature but then you start driving rideshare and people will try to get in and out of a moving car like some sort of movie or something. It's really bizzarre. I can't imagine ever getting in or out of a car that was moving.



mark_mark said:


> I like Karma Onion and cream cheese on my hotdog


Karmalized walla walla sweets, with jalapeños, and a dose of love.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

If Uber really monitors this and knows who you are from what you've revealed here about your name, etc., they now know this occurred if they happen to run into this thread. Obfuscate, obfuscate, obfuscate.

Sorry to say.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Case of Karma with a side of Satan


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> If Uber really monitors this and knows who you are from what you've revealed here about your name, etc., they now know this occurred if they happen to run into this thread. Obfuscate, obfuscate, obfuscate.
> 
> Sorry to say.


Once again I never said what platform I was on or what I did.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Once again I never said what platform I was on or what I did.


I'm guesting Wingz!!!

bam! winner winner chicken Dinner


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

mark_mark said:


> I'm guesting Wingz!!!
> 
> bam! winner winner chicken Dinner


Lol I chuckle every time I see wingz signs at seatac. What happened to motor? Are they still a thing?


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

Marco Solo said:


> Ethically, yes--you had the moral & legal obligation to leave a note with contact information. (The pax's name & address would be appropriate, as long as disclosing it doesn't violate the TOS.) If you were to go that way, start recording an immediate conversation with the pax: "Hey, [_softly_] I'm recording this and [_loudly_] you shouldn't have opened my car door before I had reached a safe place to stop and let you out. Look at that dent you caused in this person's car..." Get the pax talking so that she acknowledges her action caused the damage. Go for broke by asking her to write down her fone number for "the note I'm going to leave."


This is pretty much spot on, but not everyone can think on their feet well enough to figure out the most ethical thing to do in a matter of seconds. If it was me, I'd have probably have thought of confronting the pax long after they'd disappeared. Ethical decisions are what we do when no one is looking. To simply leave the scene and not do anything is unethical, imo. It sucks to have a pax cause damage and be left holding the bag.

Look at it this way: if a pax caused damage to your car, you would waste no time taking photos and sending to Uber for redress, right? Why would it be different if they damage another car and you are involved?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

DexNex said:


> Doors are your fault. You are operating the vehicle.
> 
> Ask me how I know this.


Let's have a recap of the story


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Peter Vann said:


> This is pretty much spot on, but not everyone can think on their feet well enough to figure out the most ethical thing to do in a matter of seconds. If it was me, I'd have probably have thought of confronting the pax long after they'd disappeared. Ethical decisions are what we do when no one is looking. To simply leave the scene and not do anything is unethical, imo. It sucks to have a pax cause damage and be left holding the bag.
> 
> Look at it this way: if a pax caused damage to your car, you would waste no time taking photos and sending to Uber for redress, right? Why would it be different if they damage another car and you are involved?


It's just a door ding. I had numerous door dings in my life from others who never left a note. I've even had a big Home Depot cart roll down a hill and hit my bumper. Just part of the circle of life of a car.

Now if the accident was more serious, I would just flee faster.

Ok, JK.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

K-pax said:


> I set my doors to only unlock when I put the car in park. A few pax act weird but I tell them
> 
> 1. A guy tried to commit suicide in my uber once by opening the door and trying to jump out on the freeway (true story).


Holy crap, man! Really?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Classified said:


> Leave a note with the riders address.
> 
> It's not your fault, but you never know if someone's watching or recording so yea leave a note,


Leave a note because it's the right thing to do.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I've drove away from much worse. 

God forgive me


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I've drove away from much worse.
> 
> God forgive me


WTH? We got cableguynoe visiting Seattle forum? Lol.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

freddieman said:


> WTH? We got cableguynoe visiting Seattle forum? Lol.


Hell no!

Look again.

Not Seattle.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Classified said:


> Leave a note with the riders address


^ ^ FOR THE WIN ^ ^
bahahahaha
best comment ever.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

freddieman said:


> WTH? We got cableguynoe visiting Seattle forum? Lol.


Scroll up. You're global.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Scroll up. You're global.





Cableguynoe said:


> Hell no!
> 
> Look again.
> 
> Not Seattle.


Oops.....my bad! Lissetti is a local Seattle forum uber ant celebrity. Just thought this was Seattle forum.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

freddieman said:


> Oops.....my bad! Lissetti is a local Seattle forum uber ant celebrity. Just thought this was Seattle forum.


I think it started in Seattle but was moved.

let's be honest. 
Seattle can't contain the great Lissetti


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1.) if they park their shiney new S.U.V.
On the street . . . they must not like it.

2.) if its a new $40,000.00 S.U.V.
they Should have full coverage.

3.) W.D. 40 AND A PACK OF $3.00 wal mart washclothes can remove a LOT of paint, that does not belong on your vehicle. ( like yellow post paint)
Or like silver gas cylinders left in the damn road by AT&T utility workers !

4.) i had stereo on i heard Nothing.
( my excuse when they show me home security cam. Footage)


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I think it started in Seattle but was moved.
> 
> let's be honest.
> Seattle can't contain the great Lissetti


She going national!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> You approach your pax's destination on a dark, quiet street. It's after 1:00 am on a weeknight. Before you come to a complete stop, your pax already has the door open and is exiting the car. Because your pax has had a bit too much to drink, she stumbles getting out and your door flies open and the sharp edge of your door strikes a parked car. There is damage to the parked car, but because your car door was fully opened when it struck the other car, you know there is little to no damage to your car. The only witness to this is your drunk pax who giggling, only says, "Oops!" before shutting your door and stumbling off, disappearing into the dark. You do not see what residence, if any she goes into.
> 
> The other car is a $40,000 newer model SUV and has damage like this:
> 
> ...


This is a tough one. On one hand, drivers should know that when you are in the process of stopping to let a pax out, you should never get closer to any object than your car door's swing radius, just in case the pax is an idiot.

On the other hand, the pax was an idiot and he/she opened the door and caused the damage.

If you reported it to UberLyft, their insurance would have to pay, given that it was an accident while on a ride with pax in the car. However, it would count against you in the form of an accident on your DMV record. That would take you one step towards crossing the "3 strikes and you're out" UberLyft finishing line. You would almost certainly also be suspended by UberLyft while they "investigate" the accident and you have your car inspected for damage etc etc and you'd lose earnings that way.

Although the pax takes the lion's share of the blame in this case, you would be very unfairly and heavily penalised by "the system" if you were to report it, so in this case the court absolves you and requires that no further action be taken.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Duct tape the pax to the car with a bottle of water. Leave a note explaining what happened.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Get the heck out of Dodge


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> You approach your pax's destination on a dark, quiet street. It's after 1:00 am on a weeknight. Before you come to a complete stop, your pax already has the door open and is exiting the car. Because your pax has had a bit too much to drink, she stumbles getting out and your door flies open and the sharp edge of your door strikes a parked car. There is damage to the parked car, but because your car door was fully opened when it struck the other car, you know there is little to no damage to your car. The only witness to this is your drunk pax who giggling, only says, "Oops!" before shutting your door and stumbling off, disappearing into the dark. You do not see what residence, if any she goes into.
> 
> The other car is a $40,000 newer model SUV and has damage like this:
> 
> ...


I would leave, take off as fast as you can. The reason? Anyone else would have done that to you, too.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

100% driver's fault. When you approaching destination, it's driver's responsibilities to make sure that passangep door can be wide open even when car is still moving.
I would lewlea note and offer repairs out of my pocket.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I do not use child locks on people who have been drinking. If they need to lean out that door fast at a red light to vomit, then please do so.


Your story is why I do child-proof/drunk idiot-proof locks on the driver's side door. I don't want some idiot drunk snowflake becoming a hood ornament.

One option is after the ride is over, do the "rider left something in my car" tab. When they call you get their cell number. Say "oh sorry I guess this jacket isn't yours after all".

Go back and leave the note explaining "Mary damaged your car, her number is..."


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Robkaaa said:


> 100% driver's fault. When you approaching destination, it's driver's responsibilities to make sure that passangep door can be wide open even when car is still moving.
> I would lewlea note and offer repairs out of my pocket.


Obviously Your "pocket" is fuller than most uber drivers.

No witnesses then....
Make like a tree and leave
Or Make like steam and evaporate


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Seven77 said:


> Or Make like steam and evaporate


Science error. Steam can't evaporate because it is already a gas. It is evaporated water.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Seven77 said:


> Obviously Your "pocket" is fuller than most uber drivers.
> 
> No witnesses then....
> Make like a tree and leave
> Or Make like steam and evaporate


I'm just no ***** papi. If I do something wrong, I answer for it and deal with consequences. I suggest everyone do the same, and karma will fill up your pockets.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

K-pax said:


> 1. A guy tried to commit suicide in my uber once by opening the door and trying to jump out on the freeway (true story).
> .


Well did he leave a note?
*cruel joke*


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

K-pax said:


> A guy tried to commit suicide in my uber once by opening the door and trying to jump out on the freeway (true story).


Further evidence that Pool rides are too much trouble.



Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Well did he leave a note?


More importantly, did he leave a tip (after you [presumably] saved his life)?

Kidding aside, that must have been a horrible experience for you. Such things can leave one with long lasting scars. I hope you didn't spiral into second-guessing yourself.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Captainfantasitc SG8 said:


> How do you know this?
> 
> I have done something really similar. Was on one of the queen Ann roads and trying to squeezs in into a very tiny spot. Scratched the shit out of the front bumper of the Lexus and my rear right door. Pax comes and sits inside. And we go our merry way.


2016 Beyonce concert at CenturyLink load-in... stuck in heavy traffic and pax asks if they can just get out. I told them to hold on until I could pull over to the curb. Pax opens door in middle of road and right into path of bicyclist that was approaching from my rear. Bicyclist slams into door, pushing it so far open that it bends the hinges and dents the door against the front door. Bicyclist is injured. All happens right in front of police officer. Instant deactivation by Lyft after reporting. Pax not held responsible. $3000 to fix, Lyft has $2500 deductible. Missed end of concert and 8x surge. Good times.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

DexNex said:


> 2016 Beyonce concert at CenturyLink load-in... stuck in heavy traffic and pax asks if they can just get out. I told them to hold on until I could pull over to the curb. Pax opens door in middle of road and right into path of bicyclist that was approaching from my rear. Bicyclist slams into door, pushing it so far open that it bends the hinges and dents the door against the front door. Bicyclist is injured. All happens right in front of police officer. Instant deactivation by Lyft after reporting. Pax not held responsible. $3000 to fix, Lyft has $2500 deductible. Missed end of concert and 8x surge. Good times.


Have you tried to sue the rider?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I would say the best thing to do balanced between ethical considerations and CYA would be to drive away casually, drop the passenger off then go back and park a couple blocks away, put a couple hundred dollars in an envelope and write "Sorry, my car door may have hit your car door by accident. Here's $200 to help cover it" (with no other identifying info) on a note inside. Stick it in the door or window if it will fit. If you have to put it under the wiper blade and drive off and forget it!

Alternatively you might be able to just get the plate, look up their address and send it to them anonymously in an envelope.

This way you CYA and avoid getting suspended by Uber for BS reasons yet you still make the car owner whole (or mostly so).

Of course with this one you lose some. Then again as shown, you'd probably lose a lot more if you actually came clean about it.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

1. Note the name and destination address of the pax. Take a screen shot of the ride and save it somewhere. 
2. Drive away. 
3. If someone saw you and the owner of the vehicle contacts you, tell them the passenger must have opened the door into their car and you didn't notice. Plead ignorance. You have plausible deniability. 
4. Give them the name and address of the passenger and let them fight it out. 
5. If they want to rope you into paying for the damage, tell them it was an Uber ride and give them Uber's insurance info and tell them to have fun trying to collect. 
6. This is exactly what people carry comprehensive insurance for. If they have a $40k vehicle and don't carry comprehensive, then that's on them.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

K-pax said:


> I love being able to program the locks that way.


I have programmed the door locks in my car to unlock when I put the transmission in Park. The main reason is so that riders don't freak out when they're trying to jump out, which they seem to do instantaneously when the car stops moving.

Sometimes they manage to hit the door lock anyway, and lock themselves in. I know what that sounds like, and so when I hear it, I unlock the doors from my controls.

Christine


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Then only alternative is to lock the car after pax are in but they would not be happy about it.
Although the drunk ones usually can't tell but if so becomes another issue/disaster to deal with imo.



DexNex said:


> Doors are your fault. You are operating the vehicle.
> 
> Ask me how I know this.


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

RUN!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Robkaaa said:


> 100% driver's fault. When you approaching destination, it's driver's responsibilities to make sure that passangep door can be wide open even when car is still moving.
> I would lewlea note and offer repairs out of my pocket.


I hate to say this but this is the morally correct thing to do. I've left notes with my phone number before and no one's ever called me...so obviously their insurance covered it.

If someone who drives a $40k SUV feels compelled to go after a lowly Uber driver, let that be on their conscience. But chances are they will appreciate the honesty.

If it escalates to a level that you can't handle financially, then get Uber support involved and try to get pax contact info.


----------



## Chibry (Oct 5, 2018)

I park on the street and have a dash cam that picks up most angles even when car is off. It’s a misdemeanor in Illinois and has a huge fine for driving off, I had a friend that was caught on camera. It’s also a DB move for doing it even if you don’t get caught. Karma.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I can't understand how is his fault ... is there any thing he could've done to avoid it? What is his fault exactly? Another person opened a car door while driving, not true? How is it drivers fault exactly???
> Seems to me that we lack laws or regulations on this matter. Uber should be liable, because Uber gave him that pax!


Because it's his/her car that caused the damage. I mean, it's the pax's _actual_ fault it happened, but it's the driver's responsibility. It doesn't matter how it happened- if someone from inside his car did something to damage another car, it's the Uber car owner's fault. There have been other cases where idiot overzealous pax opened their back driver's side doors into traffic while exiting the vehicle, and the opened door caused damage to another (passing) car and the Uber car's door was also ****ed up. Totally the stupid pax's fault but it was the Uber driver's responsibility.

I don't think it's right and it's certainly not fair. But I'm pretty sure that's how the law sees things.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Because it's his/her car that caused the damage. I mean, it's the pax's _actual_ fault it happened, but it's the driver's responsibility. It doesn't matter how it happened- if someone from inside his car did something to damage another car, it's the Uber car owner's fault. There have been other cases where idiot overzealous pax opened their back driver's side doors into traffic while exiting the vehicle, and the opened door caused damage to another (passing) car and the Uber car's door was also @@@@ed up. Totally the stupid pax's fault but it was the Uber driver's responsibility.
> 
> I don't think it's right and it's certainly not fair. But I'm pretty sure that's how the law sees things.


So you basically saying that if a pax gets angry with a driver he can literally intentionally opens the door in traffic and damage the car amd other cars without fear for any guilt. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

mark_mark said:


> 2 key pro tips:
> 
> 1) Lock Yo dam doors especially at night and especially after 1 am
> 
> ...


How do you lock your doors when a pax needs to exit your vehicle? Do you have them crawl out the window Nascar style?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> How do you lock your doors when a pax needs to exit your vehicle? Do you have them crawl out the window Nascar style?


Dukes of Hazzard


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> So you basically saying that if a pax gets angry with a driver he can literally intentionally opens the door in traffic and damage the car amd other cars without fear for any guilt. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


From what I've read on this site, maybe.

You can do a search and/or read some of the stories and complaints on this site yourself - I'm simply repeating what I read. One guy definitely had his idiot pax open the back driver's side door into moving traffic as he exited the vehicle - the fully-open car door was hit by a car passing in the lane next to where he pulled over and the door was pushed forward (by the passing car) and was broken. To make things worse, the pax who did it wasn't the account holder, which made it even more complicated for the driver.

I'm pretty sure this is a known thing. If your car causes damage to another car and is to blame, it's your fault (ie the driver's fault). Doesn't matter who in your car did the thing with your car that caused the damage to another car - it's your car so your responsibility.

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong or off base here. I'd be very happy to be wrong on this issue.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Julescase said:


> From what I've read on this site, maybe.
> 
> You can do a search and/or read some of the stories and complaints on this site yourself - I'm simply repeating what I read. One guy definitely had his idiot pax open the back driver's side door into moving traffic as he exited the vehicle - the fully-open car door was hit by a car passing in the lane next to where he pulled over and the door was pushed forward (by the passing car) and was broken. To make things worse, the pax who did it wasn't the account holder, which made it even more complicated for the driver.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree with you. I'm not expert on this matter either.
All I'm saying is that if a pax really want to piss off a driver, it's fairly easy for him. He can just make such huge issue, without fearing for any guilt, or any liability! 
If true, this is a major issue


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I don't disagree with you. I'm not expert on this matter either.
> All I'm saying is that if a pax really want to piss off a driver, it's fairly easy for him. He can just make such huge issue, without fearing for any guilt, or any liability!
> If true, this is a major issue


There are a lot of things pax can do (and WILL DO) if they have a vendetta to expedite. They can make shit up about the driver's attitude, mental state, driving skills or lack thereof, tell Uber lies about anything they can think of to get the driver deactivated and lose his ability to support himself.......happens all the time. Some pax are atrocious and evil and will literally take away a man's ability to make money in order to save $6.00.......

Sadly, it happens all the time. Don't underestimate the lack of scruples rideshare pax display just to save a buck. Or just to get back at a driver who wouldn't stop at frigging Mickey D's while it's surging (for the one hour of the week surges happen.)

They can be horrible, repulsive sub-humans.


----------



## Immortal (Apr 4, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> You approach your pax's destination on a dark, quiet street. It's after 1:00 am on a weeknight. Before you come to a complete stop, your pax already has the door open and is exiting the car. Because your pax has had a bit too much to drink, she stumbles getting out and your door flies open and the sharp edge of your door strikes a parked car. There is damage to the parked car, but because your car door was fully opened when it struck the other car, you know there is little to no damage to your car. The only witness to this is your drunk pax who giggling, only says, "Oops!" before shutting your door and stumbling off, disappearing into the dark. You do not see what residence, if any she goes into.
> 
> The other car is a $40,000 newer model SUV and has damage like this:
> 
> ...


Not a fun situation to be in, but take the responsibile route and leave a note. Less chance of karma biting you in the ass in the future.


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

DexNex said:


> 2016 Beyonce concert at CenturyLink load-in... stuck in heavy traffic and pax asks if they can just get out. I told them to hold on until I could pull over to the curb. Pax opens door in middle of road and right into path of bicyclist that was approaching from my rear. Bicyclist slams into door, pushing it so far open that it bends the hinges and dents the door against the front door. Bicyclist is injured. All happens right in front of police officer. Instant deactivation by Lyft after reporting. Pax not held responsible. $3000 to fix, Lyft has $2500 deductible. Missed end of concert and 8x surge. Good times.


That's a lot like my door incident last year outside of the Ballroom in Fremont (I believe Risab1981 saw the incident).

The person who opened the car door is the responsible party. Every lawyer I spoke with was clear on that is a slam dunk at small claims court because of the way the law is worded.

https://app.leg.wa.gov/rcw/default.aspx?cite=46.61.620

RCWs > Title 46 > Chapter 46.61 > Section 46.61.620

46.61.615 << 46.61.620 >> 46.61.625

*RCW 46.61.620
Opening and closing vehicle doors.*
No person shall open the door of a motor vehicle on the side adjacent to moving traffic unless and until it is reasonably safe to do so, and can be done without interfering with the movement of other traffic, nor shall any person leave a door open on the side of a vehicle adjacent to moving traffic for a period of time longer than necessary to load or unload passengers.
[ 1965 ex.s. c 155 § 72.]​Currently, my case is in limbo for a couple of reasons, but I'll be getting my deductible and some lost wages out of the guy who opened the door sooner or later.
The only reason that Uber and James River didn't hold the passenger accountable is because it's Uber and James River. Any other insurance company would have gone after the pax after paying out for the door as a not at fault. In my case, it would have been covered under uninsured motorist coverage because my guy hit and ran, only the law doesn't require Uber to carry uninsured motorist coverage in WA state, so they don't.



Julescase said:


> From what I've read on this site, maybe.
> 
> You can do a search and/or read some of the stories and complaints on this site yourself - I'm simply repeating what I read. One guy definitely had his idiot pax open the back driver's side door into moving traffic as he exited the vehicle - the fully-open car door was hit by a car passing in the lane next to where he pulled over and the door was pushed forward (by the passing car) and was broken. To make things worse, the pax who did it wasn't the account holder, which made it even more complicated for the driver.
> 
> ...


I think you might be talking about what happened to me. (Back driver's side pax, non account holder opening the door into traffic.) After everything was sorted out, I was left holding the bag for the $1000 deductible for now, but it's still the responsibility of the *person* who opened the door and is a walkover at small claims.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Child locks could help prevent unintended door openings.
My car doesn’t let people open the door unless they pull the door handle twice. It can be confusing but passed off easily as a manufacturer’s safety feature if it comes into question.

I’ve had women get really concerned when the door won’t open the first time (“is this a kidnapping? Am I in danger?” I worry they might assume), but that is rare and the easy answer is “just pull twice”. Stay seated while explaining this to keep passengers from becoming anxious.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> with a bottle of w...


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> How do you lock your doors when a pax needs to exit your vehicle? Do you have them crawl out the window Nascar style?


Pepper spray


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Texie Driver said:


> View attachment 270033


here in Seattle, It's a thing to pee in Pax yard


----------



## Ric Starr (Jun 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> You approach your pax's destination on a dark, quiet street. It's after 1:00 am on a weeknight. Before you come to a complete stop, your pax already has the door open and is exiting the car. Because your pax has had a bit too much to drink, she stumbles getting out and your door flies open and the sharp edge of your door strikes a parked car. There is damage to the parked car, but because your car door was fully opened when it struck the other car, you know there is little to no damage to your car. The only witness to this is your drunk pax who giggling, only says, "Oops!" before shutting your door and stumbling off, disappearing into the dark. You do not see what residence, if any she goes into.
> 
> The other car is a $40,000 newer model SUV and has damage like this:
> 
> ...


40k SUV has insurance for such. Not my problem


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Another reason I prefer pax in the back seat. All doors lock when I put the car in drive. The only way to unlock the back doors is to search for the manual switch. In a car with all black interior, it is not easy to find quickly enough to jump out as the car is still coming to a stop. I have it to a science where I unlock the doors as soon as it is safe for them to exit, and not a moment sooner.

If pax vomits in my car because they can't get to the lock in time, so be it. I'd rather have vomit and get a cleaning fee then have to worry about the open door causing damage that I have to pay for out of pocket.

Issue with pax in the front is they have access to the power door switch which is illuminated and a lot easier to find.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> You approach your pax's destination on a dark, quiet street. It's after 1:00 am on a weeknight. Before you come to a complete stop, your pax already has the door open and is exiting the car. Because your pax has had a bit too much to drink, she stumbles getting out and your door flies open and the sharp edge of your door strikes a parked car. There is damage to the parked car, but because your car door was fully opened when it struck the other car, you know there is little to no damage to your car. The only witness to this is your drunk pax who giggling, only says, "Oops!" before shutting your door and stumbling off, disappearing into the dark. You do not see what residence, if any she goes into.
> 
> The other car is a $40,000 newer model SUV and has damage like this:
> 
> ...


Couple things:
1.) Anytime you put an object in motion you are liable according to the law. I had business law, class which covered personal liability. Another words your passenger put the door in motion which caused the damage so your passenger is technically liable and his or her insurance would be liable for it: the damages caused from the flung open door. They are also liable for damage caused to your vehicle. However there is a grey area "forward motion" which is you.

2.) It may go as an accident on your license as hitting a parked car but it might actually go on their insurance. Either way the insurance gets flagged and you know what happens there.

Expensive parked cars typically have full coverage. No deductible when parked. Hit and run possible.

My car locks the doors when I drive.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

We'd leave a note as "First visible paint damage due to anonymous Uber rider, Contact Uber greenlight hub or Hq for help."


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Marco Solo said:


> Don't write or print *anything.* Just scribble a doodle; that way no one can ever conclusively match it to any future attempt by you to replicate it in an insurance hearing.


Reminds me of the scene in _The Big Lebowski_, at Jackie Treehorn's house, where Treehorn takes a call and apparently takes some notes. After the call, Treehorn, grabs his notes and goes down the hall. The Dude, who is nearby, is curious, and uses a pencil to get the imprint of what Jackie just wrote, Treehorn's 'note' is quite apropo in this situation.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Marco Solo said:


> Although I don't believe you are to *blame,* it *is* your fault. (Technically.) You were the driver, and you are responsible for what your pax do while in your car. However, any jury would likely fail to find you guilty of hit-and-run. I doubt any prosecutor would charge you, either.
> 
> More importantly, once the pax denies responsibility after being contacted by the victimized car owner, you are the only other person at the scene who could have known the pax's address. (Assuming the pickup address really is the pax's residence.) Fuber will be able to easily figure that out. You will appear guilty.
> 
> ...


If its a no fault state it wont matter. Since its only a property damage issue each INS pays and that's it. As far as 'your car, your fault'.. you can always sure the pass if you ever get hit with damages.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> If its a no fault state it wont matter. Since its only a property damage issue each INS pays and that's it. As far as 'your car, your fault'.. you can always sure the pass if you ever get hit with damages.


In the no fault states, it still matters. If you don't have comprehensive/Uninsured/Under-insured, you'll have to track down the at fault vehicle to file the mini-tort in our state. The limit is $1000. In this case, It's Uber at fault, but they could blame it on the poor driver/contractor.


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> You approach your pax's destination on a dark, quiet street. It's after 1:00 am on a weeknight. Before you come to a complete stop, your pax already has the door open and is exiting the car. Because your pax has had a bit too much to drink, she stumbles getting out and your door flies open and the sharp edge of your door strikes a parked car. There is damage to the parked car, but because your car door was fully opened when it struck the other car, you know there is little to no damage to your car. The only witness to this is your drunk pax who giggling, only says, "Oops!" before shutting your door and stumbling off, disappearing into the dark. You do not see what residence, if any she goes into.
> 
> The other car is a $40,000 newer model SUV and has damage like this:
> 
> ...


Looking at the poll...

Sad how many people would be willing to be dishonest and flee. Thats serious damage.

I follow the christian teaching of "do unto others..." I think.. If i was the one who was wronged by the accident. What would i want to have happen?

I once parked on the street. And an unknown neighor backed into my side view mirror. Destorying and denting my car. It upset me really bad cause at the time i was broke ass poor. With liability insurance only. Couldnt repair the damage.

I found out who it was.. Confronted them. They refused to fix/pay or own up it it. Even though there taillight eas busted (impact point) and my paint was on there bumper....

Later that night i slashed his tires.
.."did unto him,as he did unto me"

Moral. Karmas a *****. And itll come back around.

In reality.. You should leave a note..
1star pax... Report it to uber. And let your insurance take car of it. Worst that will happen is youll see an insurance raise by 5 bucks.

If you dont have full coverage and your ubering. You need to be arrested and fired.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Patrick R Oboyle said:


> Looking at the poll...
> 
> Sad how many people would be willing to be dishonest and flee. Thats serious damage.
> 
> ...


So first you talk about how sad it is that people would be dishonest, but then you say you slashed his tires because "do unto others?
So hypocritical.
The point of that lesson was about being good to people, not about revenge.

What about turning the other cheek?
There would be no good Samaritan story if the Samaritan was only going to "do unto others" what was done to him.

Like most people that claim to be religious, they only take what is convenient and twist it so it works for them. Jesus didn't teach Karma did he?


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

Marco Solo said:


> Although I don't believe you are to *blame,* it *is* your fault. (Technically.) You were the driver, and you are responsible for what your pax do while in your car. However, any jury would likely fail to find you guilty of hit-and-run. I doubt any prosecutor would charge you, either.
> 
> More importantly, once the pax denies responsibility after being contacted by the victimized car owner, you are the only other person at the scene who could have known the pax's address. (Assuming the pickup address really is the pax's residence.) Fuber will be able to easily figure that out. You will appear guilty.
> 
> ...


You started out good.. Ended with good/smart things to do with recording..ect..

But the middle was just.. Bawd... All around bawd. Dont fake a note dude. Thats a ***** move. Scribble? Why do it at all.

Leave a note so insurance can take care of it. Its not a big deal. That what insurance is for bra.

Worried insurance will drop ya?.. Fine. Dont mention pax./uber.. Take 100% blame. For sake of saving face.

But DO leave an note DO leave real info.. Not a scribble. Sometimes...nothing comes from it...but atleast you did the right thing.

I was at a hospital. Opened my door after parking...wind caught it.. Dinged the car beside me bad.. No one around....

1) i took pics of ding, license plate and my car door touching there suv.
(So they cant claim something worse to insurance..)

2) i left a note with my name and phone number and told them what happened.

3) i waited for the phone call.

No one ever called. The note was put tight under the window wipers too. I know they would have seen it.

Did they read it? Who knows. If they didnt thats on them. But.. I did my part to accept blame.

Too many people today dont want to accept there blame. Its always someone elses fault.

Adam told God eve made him eat the fruit..now...were all born to grow old and die instead of what we were meant to do....

Really loved your good advice. But.. The middle was all kinds of stupid.



Cableguynoe said:


> So first you talk about how sad it is that people would be dishonest, but then you say you slashed his tires because "do unto others?
> So hypocritical.
> The point of that lesson was about being good to people, not about revenge.
> 
> ...


Your right. It is slightly hypocrtical of me. "Pull the rafter out of your own eye..." In that case... I failed to do so.

Were none of us perfect 
I sin and make mistake like any christian does. But i try to do the right thing more often than not. Dont always do.

....the rest of the story.. Since your calling me out on karma and false christian morals..ect.. Its relevnant so.. Read on....

I tried to work it out with him. But he was an asshole about it. I have tempor issues. I was young...in my 20's and did the wrong thing after. Sought revenge. Would i do that now? Prob. not.

Maybe just let the air out with a valve stem remover  no real damage done...just an annoyance. (Still the wrong thing.. But besides the point..this happended several years ago.)

A few days later my car was broken into and stolen. They didnt get more than a few feet cause the car had ****** problems. It had to sit and warm up for 10minutes before driving.

Still.. Broken window..broken steering coloum. And some stolen items. It came back to me.

Maybe it was him.. Maybe it was his buddies...maybe it was just coinsidence... I prayed...sought forgivness and begged for help controlling my bad tempor and attitude. Left it alone..moved on with my life.

Point is, we all make mistakes.
But we should try not too. Its sad how many people just...think about the OPs subject and premeditate themselves to do whats wrong.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Patrick R Oboyle said:


> Were none of us perfect
> I sin and make mistake like any christian does. But i try to do the right thing more often than not. Dont always do.
> 
> I tried to work it out with him. But je was a asshole about it. I have tempor issues. I was young...in my 20's and did the wrong thing after. Sought revenge. Would i do that now? Prob. not.
> ...


I'm ok with the "we all make mistakes" part.
But you didn't say it was a bad decision. 
You said it like you were proud of it and talked about how Karma is gonna get you.

But... wouldn't have had a problem with any of it if it wasn't because you called me out first on being dishonest.

I make mistakes too


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

Patrick R Oboyle said:


> Don't fake a note dude. Thats a @@@@@ move. Scribble? Why do it at all.


The point of scribbling a (fake) note is to convince observers that you are leaving a real note, so that they will take less notice of you--and not bother jotting down your license-plate number to give to the other car owner.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

End ride. 

Drive away.

If someone somehow catches up with you, play dumb. Yes, you were there and yes, you do remember your very drunk pax but are completely unaware your car caused another damage. Oh, my. Express concern about your car since you had no idea and “what do we do now?”

I suck.


----------



## lbuberchick562 (Sep 13, 2016)

Classified said:


> Leave a note with the riders address.
> 
> It's not your fault, but you never know if someone's watching or recording so yea leave a note,


That is a really good idea lol


----------



## Guest (8 mo ago)

Lissetti said:


> You approach your pax's destination on a dark, quiet street. It's after 1:00 am on a weeknight. Before you come to a complete stop, your pax already has the door open and is exiting the car. Because your pax has had a bit too much to drink, she stumbles getting out and your door flies open and the sharp edge of your door strikes a parked car. There is damage to the parked car, but because your car door was fully opened when it struck the other car, you know there is little to no damage to your car. The only witness to this is your drunk pax who giggling, only says, "Oops!" before shutting your door and stumbling off, disappearing into the dark. You do not see what residence, if any she goes into.
> 
> The other car is a $40,000 newer model SUV and has damage like this:
> 
> ...


These damn drunk *** passengers....BUT, as long as there is no damage to MY car? I'd politely keep it moving. No way Uber is going to pay for it, and it technically wasn't your fault.


----------



## Justmakingmoney (Feb 3, 2018)

Guest said:


> These damn drunk *** passengers....BUT, as long as there is no damage to MY car? I'd politely keep it moving. No way Uber is going to pay for it, and it technically wasn't your fault.


I hope you one 🌟?? Bright side at least she didn't puke in your car.


----------

